# Dove hunting gun 12ga or 20ga?



## reelx11 (Jul 16, 2014)

Im gonna hunt with 20ga pump shotgun  this season since its has less recoil and  comfortable shoot all day long. What y'all using this season?


----------



## donald-f (Jul 17, 2014)

I use 12ga with low brass. Not bad on shoulder, and I feel like it gives you a better pattern for the longer shots.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 17, 2014)

I shoot both. Regardless, I shoot 1 oz of shot so technically there isn't much difference.


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 17, 2014)

If you are shooting enough with a twelve that recoil is becoming a problem, then shooting a 20 will help. Of course you will shoot even more with the 20.


----------



## GLS (Jul 17, 2014)

I might split the difference with a 16 or drop to 28.  It won't be a 12but could be 20 with 7/8 oz.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 17, 2014)

Why not "Man Up" and go with a 410 ??  Give the Birds A Sporting Chance !!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 17, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Why not "Man Up" and go with a 410 ??  Give the Birds A Sporting Chance !!!



If the shells weren't so expensive I would shoot a .410 way more than I currently do. Fun gun to shoot.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 17, 2014)

*Yep !*



Dustin Pate said:


> If the shells weren't so expensive I would shoot a .410 way more than I currently do. Fun gun to shoot.



I have a 410 SKB Model 500 Over and Under that I use on Quail-great shooting gun-light, etc...and for the amount of Dove I typically encounter the cost of ammo isn't that big of a deal !!!


----------



## chase870 (Jul 17, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Why not "Man Up" and go with a 410 ??  Give the Birds A Sporting Chance !!!



This if you shoot on my field you have to shoot a .410


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 17, 2014)

Auto or pump?


----------



## GLS (Jul 17, 2014)

"Manning up" with a .410 in the hands of someone who isn't a crack shot can wound more than he kills.  Use enough gun to do the job.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 17, 2014)

*Excellent...*



GLS said:


> "Manning up" with a .410 in the hands of someone who isn't a crack shot can wound more than he kills.  Use enough gun to do the job.



Very Good Advice...


----------



## chase870 (Jul 17, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Auto or pump?



A 870.

 As far as not enough gun, there are far more birds crippled by people who shoot 12Ga. guns with "High Brass" shells than .410 guns. Well over half of the shotgun owners and hunters have no idea of the range of a shot gun regardless of the gauge, choke or load combo


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 17, 2014)

chase870 said:


> A 870.
> 
> As far as not enough gun, there are far more birds crippled by people who shoot 12Ga. guns with "High Brass" shells than .410 guns. Well over half of the shotgun owners and hunters have no idea of the range of a shot gun regardless of the gauge, choke or load combo



Yep! It is not so much about being a crack shot as much as knowing the limitations of a shotgun. The people that really use .410's religiously probably kill more birds just because they pick their shots.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 17, 2014)

^^^this


----------



## GLS (Jul 17, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> Yep! It is not so much about being a crack shot as much as knowing the limitations of a shotgun. The people that really use .410's religiously probably kill more birds just because they pick their shots.


From my experience, the folks who shoot .410's effectively are also the best shots in the field regardless of gauge.   The .410 doesn't make them better gunners.  It's the skill of the gunner who makes the .410 look good who also recognizes its limitations.  That's what I mean by a "crack shot".   Put a .410 in the hands of a lousy shot and you'll see what I mean.   I don't see many four tenners on a windy day in January.  Skybusters in any gauge are the bane of a dove hunt.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 17, 2014)

I brought my small nephew to his first dove shoot last year he wanted to shoot his 410 the little guy shot 13 and no cripples, I put my 20 down and watched him shoot that way I didn't look so bad. lol


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 17, 2014)

*Awesome !!*



Jim P said:


> I brought my small nephew to his first dove shoot last year he wanted to shoot his 410 the little guy shot 13 and no cripples, I put my 20 down and watched him shoot that way I didn't look so bad. lol



That is terrific !  The young man is to be congratulated !  (I think he actually got 12-isn't that right -'cause us Uncle's can't count real good !!))


OOPS !!! Fredw pointed out that my count is wrong !  The Limit Is 15-not the 12 I had in my mind !! Please accept my apologies and again-Congratulations !!!


----------



## fredw (Jul 17, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> think he actually got 12-isn't that right -'cause us Uncle's can't count real good !!))



Are you thinking of the limit?  If so, it's 15 in Georgia.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 17, 2014)

*I stand corrected !!*



fredw said:


> Are you thinking of the limit?  If so, it's 15 in Georgia.



I had 12 in my mind !!! Looks like the count is fine !!!!  


Thank You for correcting me !


----------



## GLS (Jul 17, 2014)

Nothing beats the reflexes of a young kid when it comes to shotgunning.
As for the 15 bird limit, we have a self-imposed 12 on the fields that we shoot.  It can make a difference over the course of a season with local birds.  It seems to work for us as we can usually shoot four-five times on one field with good results over the course of the season.  The last shoot of the year it's 15 and it's usually the big, fat migratories.
Our sunflowers have been made for about two weeks and now we wait.  Gil


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 17, 2014)

But an auto 12. My dove gun is a Remington 12 ga. Skeet. It has chokes and I change them as needed.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 17, 2014)

16 gauge, browning sweet 16


----------



## reelx11 (Jul 17, 2014)

im down with 20 gauge; comfortable to shoot and no pain to the shoulder. excellent dove gun


----------



## chase870 (Jul 17, 2014)

reelx11 said:


> im down with 20 gauge; comfortable to shoot and no pain to the shoulder. excellent dove gun



Try a 1oz load of #9's with a mod choke and let me know how you like it on the early season birds


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 18, 2014)

chase870 said:


> Try a 1oz load of #9's with a mod choke and let me know how you like it on the early season birds



I'll second that! I like Winchester AA's.


----------



## Moore (Jul 18, 2014)

12 ga this year would like 1100 or late 50's A5 in 20.



Dustin Pate said:


> I like Winchester AA's.



http://www.winchester.com/SiteColle...chester AA Rebate Redemption Form - FINAL.pdf

For those that don't know about it. They do $2 off a box each year bout this time. Puts them at a decent price.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jul 25, 2014)

I go back and forth during the year between 12 and 20's. I'm not good enough to shoot a 410. I'll get in a groove about the end of the season.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Aug 2, 2014)

First time I ever went dove hunting, I used my grandfather's old bolt action, 4-shot .410.  First dove that flew over, my Dad said was mine, and I put it on the field with one shot.  Second dove was the same way.  .410 is fun to shoot, but the cost of the shells can be on out there.  I remember my Dad complaining about the cost of the shells when I would shoot it for squirrel.

I just bought a 20 gauge today that I will use this year.  I certainly hope that it will do the job.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 2, 2014)

Haven't shot a 12 in the dove fowls in quite awhile. The heat plua the recoil/noise of a 12 always left me with a spring headache. I shoot either 20 or 16 with Improved Cylinder choke.  Pick your shots and make them count.


----------



## jandr1 (Aug 5, 2014)

matthews z7


----------



## duckone (Aug 8, 2014)

I currently don't own any subguage shotguns (16,20,28  or 410).  However, I am able to shoot 7/8oz @ 1220 fps reloads in my Remington 11-87 Premier shotgun. I also have a Jack West cushion comb stock on the gun which combined with the 7/8 oz reloads make it feel like I'm shooting a 28 ga.  For opening day doves these loads are a pure joy to shoot.

If the birds are giving my stand a bit of a wide birth or I'm having an "off" day shooting I'll switch to my 1 oz loads @ 1200 fps +/-.  Both loads are loaded with #8 high antimony lead shot.

If I get the opportunity to shoot later season birds I'll take some shellshells loaded with 1-1/8 oz of 7.5 shot in case the 1 oz of #8s loads aren't quite up to the job. The 1-1/8 loads are usually Winchester AA or Remington factory target loads and they will solidly anchor a dove.

All this is to say that you can effectively shoot what would normally be a regular 16 ga or 20 ga load through your 12 ga shotgun. Your cheek and shoulder will be thrilled and thankful and you may even reduce the average number of shells it takes bring down a dove.


----------



## abrannon (Aug 12, 2014)

12 Ga.  Browning Cynergy.  With standard loads I can shoot all day or at least until I get my limit with no discomfort.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 12, 2014)

One of my old shotgun instructors told me once.
If you are on target with a 12 you are still target with a 20, 28, 410.
On target is all that matters.
Now power may be required for ducks geese etc. Thats when you move up. Not a tiny dove. 
Plus I like 20ga o/u


----------

